# Ohio residents



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello all. I just wanted to start a thread all for People who grew up, now live in, or have ever lived in Ohio. It's a buckeye thing. I live in Ada and have buckeyes, silkies, and production reds. Tell me a little about your chickens. What is their purpose and such?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

NE Ohio here!! 

Started my chicken adventure this spring. I'm really enjoying my birds. Our small flock of 4 consists of a barred rock, a buff Orpington, and red sex links.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I went to college in Ohio at Hiram in the North East. Some of the best times of my life. Now I'm in NJ keeping chickens. Might have to move in a few years so maybe I'll move back to Ohio. I have Barred Rocks, red star, buff rock banty, buff orp, silkies and some polish that are going to a new home on Friday.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I went to college in Ohio at Hiram in the North East. Some of the best times of my life. Now I'm in NJ keeping chickens. Might have to move in a few years so maybe I'll move back to Ohio. I have Barred Rocks, red star, buff rock banty, buff orp, silkies and some polish that are going to a new home on Friday.


When are you going to get some buckeyes???


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My Mother got lost once in Ohio. We were driving to Erie Pa from Pa. Yea, I'm thinking that doesn't count. 

I'm in Pa, so, I guess I'll go home, to not Ohio.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know. I wanted to get some but I ran out of money. It was pretty touch and go with even food over the last few months. Hopefully that's over now. Whew! I would have preferred them to the barred rocks but now I have them, I love my little uglies. Lol


----------

